# [SOLVED] Błędy GCC przy instalacji prawie każdego pakietu

## KoKA

Witam, podczas aktualizacji systemu (już coś ok 20 pakiet) portage wywalił błąd. Myślałem że to błąd pakietu, zamaskowałem go i próbowałem dalej, emerge pokazywał takie błędy przy każdym następnym pakiecie. Zmieniłem trochę CFLAGS w /etc/make.conf i dalej to samo. Wydaje się że problem leży gdzieś w GCC. Próby reinstalacji gcc i glibc kończą się podobnie. Występuje błąd 

```
 configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables 
```

emerge --info:

http://wklej.org/id/524759/

Log emergowania typowego pakietu:

http://wklej.org/id/524760/Last edited by KoKA on Sun May 08, 2011 9:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## soban_

Pokaz:

```
gcc-config -l
```

ewentualnie przestaw go i zrob to o co gentoo poprosi podczas zmiany : ) mozesz tez sprobowac z

```
CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"
```

oraz przeczytac to.

----------

## Kajan

gcc-configiem zmień na aktualnie zainstalowaną wersje i powinno być OK.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## KoKA

gcc-config -l

```

# gcc-config -l

 [1] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.4.4 *

```

GCC nie było nigdy aktualizowane

-march=nocona nie pomaga

Próbowałem też 

```
 # emerge -av1 binutils gcc glibc 
```

```
 # export CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=core2" 
```

```
 # export CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=nocona" 
```

(to samo z CXX)

----------

## Kajan

Daj na forum cały plik make.conf

Pozdrawiam

----------

## soban_

To http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/gcc-upgrading.xml przeczytales? Sprobuj jeszcze 

```
env-update && source /etc/profile
```

----------

## KoKA

/etc/make.conf

http://wklej.org/id/524772/

```
# env-update

# source /etc/profile

# sync

```

Robiłem praktycznie po każdej czynności   :Smile: 

Z gcc, binutils, glibc aktualizowałem w ogóle tylko binutils

----------

## soban_

Pokaz z /etc/fstab jak jest tmp podmontowane, ewentualnie przestaw PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/root/tmp" i wtedy sprobuj. Zapodaj jeszcze wycinek z genlop -l tego co ostatnio aktualizowales.

----------

## KoKA

/etc/fstab

http://wklej.org/id/524781/

Zmiana katalogu tymczasowego nie daje efektu

----------

## Kajan

A co pokazuje:

```

binutils-config -l

```

Pozdrawiam

----------

## KoKA

```

$ binutils-config -l

 [1] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-2.21 *

```

Pakietu genlop nie mam zainstalowanego, i oczywiście nie mogę zainstalować.

revdep-rebuild -p pokazuje jeszcze:

```

...

*   broken /usr/libexec/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.4/cc1 (requires libmpfr.so.1)

*   broken /usr/libexec/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.4/cc1plus (requires libmpfr.so.1)

*   broken /usr/libexec/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.4/f951 (requires libmpfr.so.1)

...

*   /usr/libexec/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.4/cc1 -> sys-devel/gcc

*   /usr/libexec/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.4/cc1plus -> sys-devel/gcc

*   /usr/libexec/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.4/f951 -> sys-devel/gcc

```

----------

## Garrappachc

CHOST ostatnio nie zmieniałeś przypadkiem? Wygląda na to, że trzeba Ci będzie wgrać skompilowanego gcc, ale mogę się mylić.

----------

## SlashBeast

 *Quote:*   

> broken /usr/libexec/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.4/cc1 (requires libmpfr.so.1) 

 

mpfr sobie urwales, portage zachowuje stare liby, jak Ty to zrobiles? Na szybko, mozesz pobrac stage3 i wrzucic/zlinkowac libmpfr.so.1 do /lib(64), przebudowac gcc i wywalic plik ktory dodales.

----------

## KoKA

Poradziłem sobie.

A zrobiłem to tak:

1. Wpisałem w google libmpfr.so.1

2. Ściągnąłem pierwszego rpm'a z tąd:http://rpm.pbone.net/index.php3/stat/3/srodzaj/1/search/libmpfr.so.1%28%29%2864bit%29

3. Rozpakowałem i przeniosłem wszystkie pliki z rpm/usr/lib64 do /usr/lib64 (kompilator zaczął pracować!)

4. Na koniec 

```
emerge -av1 gcc
```

----------

